

LinkedIn – Good or Bad? - henrik_w
http://henrikwarne.com/2013/08/21/linkedin-good-or-bad/

======
aslewofmice
_Connecting with random people. Some people just seem to want to connect with
as many people as possible. What’s the point? The connections you have with
people you know just get lost in the noise. My policy is to only connect with
people I already know._

This takes away the power that LinkedIn provides and defeats its entire
purpose. LinkedIn isn't a network to meet your next potential friend - it's to
engage with others in your industry and openly share your network in a semi-
private manner. When I'm looking for a job, it's beneficial if the hiring
person is just a 2nd connection away because then you can send them a PM. Send
a short, friendly message and you're increasing your chance to be noticed.

If they don't respond, or accept your connection request, whatever - nothing
personal.

